# Omg Nooooooooooooooooooooooo



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I went to clean out the mice, I took everything out of the cage except the cute little nest the had made awwwww, then I grabbed some of the nest.... till I got to the pink babies. They are supposed to be all girls, now firstly I would like to say AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH now thats better, I will need to know what to do with baby mice and pregnant mums , Ive given them their usual mix and added egg food , omg the mum will probably be pregnant again. Help someone even if its just to calm me down.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

........oh my goodness that must of been a shock for you, i hope someone who knows about mice, can help you out,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ........oh my goodness that must of been a shock for you, i hope someone who knows about mice, can help you out,


Thanks I hope so too, I just hope I havent killed them by pulling the nest apart, the adults have come out for a look at me but they are acting really timid.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed they will be ok, we need someone who knows all about mice, they can give you some advise,


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my days!
Well hopefully u havent disturbed them too much... i can tell u one thing tho.... its now obviously there not ALL girls lol!

Can u try find out which ones a male?

This might help?
How to care for baby mice | eHow.com

Im not sure lol

Congratulations on ur new arrivals though! And maybe try seperate the mummy? incase the next sets due.....  lol x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

calm down....

you can do this, try not to disturb the nest for the first few days, after then i think it's like rats you can have a peek and hold them etc, make sure you wash your hands thoroughly first. at this point you could move them into something more suitable if you feel it necessary. As for sexing them out, if you don't feel confident doing this, you could take them to a local vet or indeed post some pics on here and we'll try and help you out.

If the male is still in there I would recommend looking at them all to see which is the male, again if you're not confident with this try and get some shots and we can help you.

Good luck, keep us posted on how they are doing and I would prepare yourself for another litter very soon, possibly more, depends really how many of the ther girls are preggers too.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This might help too!  x
Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the link and the replies eveyone, I am trying to calm down but all three mice have been out and no apparent pom poms, I darent take the adults out yet I think they are very very young babies they were tiny.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Post pics and the mice people might be able to tell you. Good luck with them that must have been a shock


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If the adults come out I will try to catch hold of them if it isnt too upsetting to them, so it might take a day or two but I will get pics as soon as I can. Anyone want some baby mice? .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If the adults come out I will try to catch hold of them if it isnt too upsetting to them, so it might take a day or two but I will get pics as soon as I can. * Anyone want some baby mice?* .


Always  lol x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

haahaa! Had to just check what you brought yesterday!! Awwww hope they are all ok!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> haahaa! Had to just check what you brought yesterday!! Awwww hope they are all ok!


Didnt buy you mean, nope shes a ratty, the meeces are the ones who have surprised me., I hope they are ok too I know they werent planned and I have no idea of their breeding and health etc so I would never have deliberately bred from them but I still dont want them to get eaten by the mum.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Didnt buy you mean, nope shes a ratty, the meeces are the ones who have surprised me., I hope they are ok too I know they werent planned and I have no idea of their breeding and health etc so I would never have deliberately bred from them but I still dont want them to get eaten by the mum.


................you got a new rattie and i wasnt told?!  Think i can figure out from ur signature which are the new ones lol  x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No didn't you see she absolutely did not get a rat called Valentine


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No I didnt, thankyou for defending me Nicky, I did not get her as I have enough animals already, and therefor this is not a picture of her.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No I didnt, thankyou for defending me Nicky, I did not get her as I have enough animals already, and therefor this is not a picture of her.


Awww.... why didnt u get her? she is beautiful!  congratulations on ur new rattie..... eh .... i mean.. ur new baby mice.....  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

............:lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

heehee you guys are funny!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ooooooops naughty randy meeces  how many babies r there ? :blush:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just saw one but I panicked and threw everything back in as soon as I saw it so Im sure there were more.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

to sex baby mice or any rodents its the distance of the genitals ur looking at. The further apart they are then they are female the closer together they are is female.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I just saw one but I panicked and threw everything back in as soon as I saw it so Im sure there were more.


I know this is a shocking time for you.... but im very excited hehe I hope they are all ok! plus... i hope theres about... ooo i duno... about 3 boys? that maybe need a home......   x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> to sex baby mice or any rodents its the distance of the genitals ur looking at. The further apart they are then they are female the closer together they are is female.


:lol: so there all female then....?  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: so there all female then....?  x


Aw bless...gave me a giggle

No wonder TDM has little baby meeces!!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awww poor gill  she must be in shock hmy:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oooh can I have some?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Oooh can I have some?


Be careful what you ask for, I had your address at one time I might have saved it, I might send them in a parcel to you :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yipee!!! Babies!!! 
Don't panic. You'll be fine. If you haven't separated the male from the girls already they will probably be pregnant already  If the girls are happy to have you in and about their cage you should be able to handle the babies. If not leave them until they turn fuzzy which is normally after about a week. You should find that the mums will be desperate to get out the cage and get a break so distract them with some yummy food (I upped the food with mealworms as they refused to eat any eggs  or you could make some porridge. I also found that shaw's egg biccies for rodents is fab and kept my mums busy for an hour in the cage while I played with babies.) As long as you hear squeaking you are doing fine  Just think of it as being like the baby hamsters you ended up with. Did you manage to finish cleaning the cage? If not I'd leave it until they settle in. Yorkshire Rose might be abe to give you some more help as she's always bragging about playing with Mischevious Mark's litters - meanie  
This is a really good website that I referred to when my girls had their babies so have a lookie Fancy Mice
As for handling them just make sure that you wash your hands before hand aand have a good old rub in their bedding.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ooooh can I have some 2 lol ? you will do fine and im sure the babies are fine to


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I have some pics, Mojo has nipples and I think I saw milk, (this is fantastic cos she is the only one whose breeding I know) I have pics cos I just dont know with the other two. Neither of them seem to have pom poms though.
Arent my daughters nails lovely, its soooo nice to have a tom boy who has spent the afternoon crawling through the woods being a soldier lol.
Freckles









Nobby


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i wish i knew how to sex them but what i do no is that is the butt end not the head end hope that helped  lol x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Neither of them seem to have pom poms though


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
pompoms 

Yay babies 

Sowwie hun....

But BABIES!!!!!    :001_tt1:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Ummm I think number ones is female and second a male although don't quote me on it as it's been ages and ages since I've had baby mice. I double checked with this pic: http://research.uiowa.edu/animal/mp7.jpg I think.... and you should be able to tell mum since she'll be feeding the babies, just pop dad in a diffirent cage...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> pompoms
> 
> Yay babies
> ...


Hmmm yay Im so excited, so I take it you want some then Sarah.


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

How long have you had them? could they have been pregnant before you got them?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the first thing to do is to calm down 

Have you removed the male yet? It's likely that he's mated with her immediately after birth so expect to see another litter soon.

As far as touching them goes, alot of people say that as long as the pups are left undisturbed for at least 24 hours, the mice will usually tolerate a human touching them  They'll be fully weaned at 3-4 weeks. I would imagine that they can removed for their parents at this time because they reach sexual maturity as early as 6 weeks 

P.S. Those pics you have posted. The first one is def a male, so i would imagine the second one is female.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm yay Im so excited, so I take it you want some then Sarah.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Erm.... no 

well.....
maybe  :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

No scrap that last bit. Those pics both show males i believe.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

they were definately not pregnant when I got them, Ive had the two newest ones (in the photos) since December. With Mojo being the mum it makes things easier as she is also the calmest mouse I just dont know what to do about the other two as I cant sex them properly and if one is a girl she might be pregnant too and should be in with her sister.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right I have some pics, Mojo has nipples and I think I saw milk, (this is fantastic cos she is the only one whose breeding I know) I have pics cos I just dont know with the other two.


Okayyyy...... well you know who Mummy is, that's cool.

Take Mummy out again, get your lovely assistant to hold her showing bottom bits, then you take each of the other two in turn and compare their bits to Mummy's bits.

The one - or ones - that have a bigger gap than Mummy's between anus and whatever else they have down there, is -or are- male.

You could always take the other two out anyway, so that Mummy has some peace.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Marcia said:


> No scrap that last bit. Those pics both show males i believe.


:lol: you should get them in the circus quick!! :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Okayyyy...... well you know who Mummy is, that's cool.
> 
> Take Mummy out again, get your lovely assistant to hold her showing bottom bits, then you take each of the other two in turn and compare their bits to Mummy's bits.
> 
> ...


Right off to do that now, if one is a girl though I want her to stay in with mum as apparently aunties help with rearing babies, will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Any chance of clearer pics ? :blush:

Nipple lines should be a dead give-away esp. if there are babies in there as all females are likely to try and nurse the babies hopefuly making their nips more easy to spot. Males are not always easy to spot as they can actually retract their ' pom poms'. Personally I'd be hunting out the Male as soon as possible else you'll have an army of mice in no time.

Below is a females rear view - you're looking for close together holes basically - I actually had this down as a male as a baby. 
Bloomin critters.










Another good site is this un - plenty of decent photos to compare to -
(may well come in handy for babies too !!)

Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

Best of luck !


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are also two highly unscientific methods:

1. Not nice for mousey, but hold up by the scruff and pompoms _may_ drop. (Asking them to cough doesn't usually work).

2. Which ones stink the most?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

they both look like males to me? they both have big gaps!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the pics of both mice shown look like two males to me as well


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know much about mice, but I looked at the pictures and they both look male to me.
x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oooooh dear! 

In my opinion i think both pics show males. my female meeces bits and pieces are closer together than those. if you could get a pic of mummy mouse to compare it would be a bit easier i should think.

Good luck with your unexpected litter :001_tt1: and expect for mummy mouse to have another litter soon 

I'll be watching to see how you get on.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Turning into quite a mousey soap opera.... Two gay male mice who love children go to live with single lone female who has always wanted a baby. She and the boys decide they can make a deal.... The two boys toss a coin to see who gets to do the deed, but in fact both do, so that they don't know who the daddy is.

Babies are born but one of the guys doesn't think they look like him and gets jealous, so gets in there again soon as she gives birth (It's a Mouse Thing) to make sure his genes are passed on.

Boys are separated from the girl, but as time goes by they argue more and more about who's the daddy, with the sly one keeping his secret right to the end.... but arguments escalate to the point of fighting, and eventually they split.

Welcome to TailEnders.... the new soap.... To Be Continued.... 

Dufff dufff.... duffduffduff duff duff!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Turning into quite a mousey soap opera.... Two gay male mice who love children go to live with single lone female who has always wanted a baby. She and the boys decide they can make a deal.... The two boys toss a coin to see who gets to do the deed, but in fact both do, so that they don't know who the daddy is.
> 
> Babies are born but one of the guys doesn't think they look like him and gets jealous, so gets in there again soon as she gives birth (It's a Mouse Thing) to make sure his genes are passed on.
> 
> ...


hahahaha sounds like a scene out of Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

hahahahahahaha love it! MerlinsMum you crack me up! :lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi gill, 

i can give youo some advice on mices, bcoz as you knw we have quite a few in college now  and its always my job to sex and seperate babies at right time lol 

pics are deff both males in my opinion so ide get them out of there asap, mum and babies should be fine dont worry too much as mice arent as cannibalistic as hammies, just leave for few days and then you should be able to remove mum out of cage for you to have a check and count of babies  

hope all goes well and give me an email if you need some advice will try my best to help 

xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YAAAAYYYYY!! Baby Mice!!!    Show me pics Dora. NOW!!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

BABIES!!!! BABIES!!!!! Everywhere!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pics as soon as I dare take any, I think they probably are both male so Im keeping them both together for now, I wont be surprised if poor Mojo has another litter but then hopefully that will be the last.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like both are males hun. I often find the best way to check a boy out is to let them eat their fav food out of a high sided bowl as they are less likely to retract their "pom poms" and the difference is quite noticeable from the side or stick them on something they can climb and make them climb down:
















Climbing down works:









And to show that they can be sneaky and look less male here is Mintola to illustrate:








I think that rats show their pompoms more around their tail than mice - mice like to hide the goods and surprise you, just like a real scot in a kilt  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire rose is gonna have a double check for me tomorrow so I should know for certain then but I do suspect that they are both boys, and yes before you give me a hard time ZT I will post pics when they are bigger :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics when you can take them without stressing mum


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yorkshire rose is gonna have a double check for me tomorrow so I should know for certain then but I do suspect that they are both boys, and yes before you give me a hard time ZT I will post pics when they are bigger :lol:


Me?? Give you a hard time? Never!! I was thinking though that you have done this intentionally because I made you jealous with my bootiful bubs but don't want to admit it because CHris will kill you  

YR will def be able to help.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Me?? Give you a hard time? Never!! I was thinking though that you have done this intentionally because I made you jealous with my bootiful bubs but don't want to admit it because CHris will kill you
> 
> YR will def be able to help.


I know Im tallented but even I would struggle to change the sex of two of my mice just so I could have cute bubbas :lol:. Chris has grumped about it but he found this hard to blame on me. I am a bit worried about Mojo cos she is very old to have a first litter but I suppose there isnt a lot I can do about it now.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I know Im tallented but even I would struggle to change the sex of two of my mice just so I could have cute bubbas :lol:. Chris has grumped about it but he found this hard to blame on me. I am a bit worried about Mojo cos she is very old to have a first litter but I suppose there isnt a lot I can do about it now.


Well you did have the first sex changing hamster so graduating to mice wouldn't be that much of a stretch :lol:

How old is Mojo?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure if your husband will put up with all the other animals then he will cope with an accidental litter from mice that you thought were all girls


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Well you did have the first sex changing hamster so graduating to mice wouldn't be that much of a stretch :lol:
> 
> How old is Mojo?


Haha I had forgotten that Spike had a sex change, so of course I could do it , Mojo is around 14 months I think, I have all their details on my other pooter but its got a nasty virus so I cant tell you exactly



Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure if your husband will put up with all the other animals then he will cope with an accidental litter from mice that you thought were all girls


Awww he is very long suffering isnt he, its lucky he loves me or I would be in trouble:lol:.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very long suffering poor guy


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You aren't that bad yet - you've still a while to go before you get 34 pet mice :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How are the little ens this morning?  x


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah you've got a while before that! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been to meet yorkshire Rose today who kindly offered to properly sex the adults for me, so the decision is that Nobby is a boy and therefore the daddy and Freckles is a girl and has moved back in with her sister to help raise the mousie children. Keep everything crossed for me that Freckles and Mojo are not pregnant now as I am more than happy with just the one litter. Thanks again Yorkshire rose for the help.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhhh great news! Yes fingers toes & paws crossed here. Poor Nobby.... all on his ownio.... (the naughty smelly little blighter!) :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have been to meet yorkshire Rose today who kindly offered to properly sex the adults for me, so the decision is that Nobby is a boy and therefore the daddy and Freckles is a girl and has moved back in with her sister to help raise the mousie children. Keep everything crossed for me that Freckles and Mojo are not pregnant now as I am more than happy with just the one litter. Thanks again Yorkshire rose for the help.


Rosie is fab and due some rep when next online for helping!! At least you won't need to think of a new name for the sex changing mouse :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Rosie is fab and due some rep when next online for helping!! At least you won't need to think of a new name for the sex changing mouse :lol:


 Yerrss...... was it a case of tempting fate? He turned out to be a lot more...er... (k)Nobby than you wanted really, didn't he!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yerrss...... was it a case of tempting fate? He turned out to be a lot more...er... (k)Nobby than you wanted really, didn't he!


I'm telling you, TDM is better than Harry Potter!! She can make animals change sex at the drop of a hat :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm telling you, TDM is better than Harry Potter!! She can make animals change sex at the drop of a hat :lol:


She could make a fortune as a Harley Street consultant.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> She could make a fortune as a Harley Street consultant.


She could use the old Irn-Bru advert as her theme tune. Her clients would be convincing looking women and would sing "_even though I used to be a man..."_ :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh can I charge harley street prices, Im willing to give it a go if anyone is willing to pay me :lol:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol love ur change of location on ur profile thingy


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont forgot to bring the babies back when they need sexing


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad everythings sorted  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Dont forgot to bring the babies back when they need sexing


Thanks I failed miserably sexing Nobby and Freckles so I think I will need you to do it:blush:. There are 5 babies btw, I had a peep http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/87800-baby-mouse-thread.html#post1384846


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> lol love ur change of location on ur profile thingy


hahaha i just noticed that! :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You might find it easier to sex the babies if you put them into a clear container and look at them from below.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You might find it easier to sex the babies if you put them into a clear container and look at them from below.


ssshhh or i wont get to handle them when they are popping around every where


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry....................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha I think Yorkshire rose is safe there if I cant sex adult mice I would have no chance with the babies :blush:.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> ssshhh or i wont get to handle them when they are popping around every where


ANd that's the fun stage!!


----------

